# Float cable grip



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Anyone know the trade name for a adjustable cable grip for a float in a lift station.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Are you talking about Kellum grips? These are the wire mesh grips, similar to a wire pulling grip. Be sure to get the stainless model.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

That's what I call them too, Kellums grips. 

They make normal ones that hang on a hook and split ones with a rod that can be installed without access to the end of the cable. It's sort of a bear to get the rod threaded through the mesh though........


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

im thinking of buying one of these to see if it would work 









Wedge type tension clamp H6 anchor clamp


Anchoring, wedge-shaped tension clamp H6 is suitable for self-supporting circular optic fiber cables (ADSS like) with diameter from 0,21” to 0,23” (6-7mm) or for cables up to 0,27” (9mm) with detached wedge. Wedge type tension clamp H6 anchor clamp for cable suspension.




uscomservice.com


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

gpop said:


> im thinking of buying one of these to see if it would work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It only goes up to 1/4" so it'd work with float cables but not motor cables. 

Does it come in stainless?


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Zip ties, lol


Also, here are a bunch of different kellum style grips for drops from McMaster. Some are even in SS.








McMaster-Carr


McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




www.mcmaster.com


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

micromind said:


> It only goes up to 1/4" so it'd work with float cables but not motor cables.
> 
> Does it come in stainless?


Unfortunately not in a cheap style that also a USA vendor. UK has better ones with stainless cable at about $6 each but i haven't found a suppler this side of the pond using that manufacturers part number. 

Motor cables im willing to spend more as the motor has a longer life expectancy than the floats. Im just trying to make it idiot proof so after they service the lift-station everything goes back in the correct place as there tie wrapping skills are dubious. They remove the floats/pumps/sensor then de-rag and vac the station clean, This saves them sucking the float/sensor into the truck then calling me to replace it but causes problems if they do not tie up the cables correctly. They have also been known to leave to much slack so the level sensor gets into a fight with the pump rotor.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

MotoGP1199 said:


> Zip ties, lol
> 
> 
> Also, here are a bunch of different kellum style grips for drops from McMaster. Some are even in SS.
> ...



Have you ever noticed the wire that you need to get to is always at the back with a bunch of other wires zip tied on the front of the hooks.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

gpop said:


> Have you ever noticed the wire that you need to get to is always at the back with a bunch of other wires zip tied on the front of the hooks.


Haha yep, almost every time. And on top of that it will be the color that is the most common in the bundle.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The best setup I have used is a bracket with keyholes like the one below. They used cord grip type cable glands to set the length they hung. This way they were secure but you could still take them out without changing the length at all.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

splatz said:


> The best setup I have used is a bracket with keyholes like the one below. They used cord grip type cable glands to set the length they hung. This way they were secure but you could still take them out without changing the length at all.
> 
> View attachment 153120


who's the vendor for the bracket?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I just found it searching but it looks like SJE Rhombus makes them 

Sje-Rhombus 1009436 $14.36 Float Bracket Mounting Device | Zoro.com 

I would make them out of angle iron but at that price that wouldn't pay.


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks like a good product. Is it stainless?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Ty the electric guy said:


> Looks like a good product. Is it stainless?


Looks like it is ...



https://www.sjerhombus.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/9500124G-FLOAT-ACCESSORIES.pdf


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

splatz said:


> I just found it searching but it looks like SJE Rhombus makes them
> 
> Sje-Rhombus 1009436 $14.36 Float Bracket Mounting Device | Zoro.com
> 
> I would make them out of angle iron but at that price that wouldn't pay.


Looks like that's the little bracket, not the main hanger. The hanger for six floats with strain reliefs included









Sje-Rhombus Float 6 Bracket with Mounting Device 1009434 | Zoro


Order Sje-Rhombus Float 6 Bracket with Mounting Device, 1009434 at Zoro.com. Great prices & free shipping on orders over $50 when you sign in or sign up for an account.




www.zoro.com


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We use the angle brackets or fab them if we are doing all the rail and discharge pipe work ourselves. SS kellums on the motor and sensor cables, hook em to a SS eyelet and hook somewhere out of the way.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

splatz said:


> The best setup I have used is a bracket with keyholes like the one below. They used cord grip type cable glands to set the length they hung. This way they were secure but you could still take them out without changing the length at all.
> 
> View attachment 153120


It looks good but I think hooks would be better than keyhole slots.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

You put a plastic cord grip in each hole then the grip holds the float level, the slot is just so you can take the lock nut off and pull the float without having to pull the cord all the way through the bracket.

You can get brackets that are hooks too. With then I either loop the cord and tie it or loop it and ty-rap it.


----------

